# Purchase 400 lb of shrimp directly off boat



## Richard Vacek (Aug 17, 2015)

I would like to purchase 400 lb of shrimp for eating directly off a shrimp boat. Please let me know where I can do this.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

call j&m seafood at 936-402-4696 and they will deliver it. good stuff


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Call my friend Ronnie 832-526-8230.
He has contacts directly to shrimp boats.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have to ask, what are you cooking for? Thats a lot of shrimp. I want to go to this gathering!

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure where your at, but the boat the Pollyanna that ports in Port Aransas sells directly off the boat. They do not supply any fish houses. If you do a search you can get a phone number and put in an order. The folks that own the boat are great people.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Commercial shrimp boats cannot sell from the boat unless they do not provide shrimp to the local merchants. The shrimpers that collect shrimp for the marinas cannot sell from boat. It would hurt the local businesses. Hope you find one.


----------

